# Help!



## spectre (Dec 14, 2016)

Accidentally poured new motor oil in the gas tank of my new toro snow blower by mistake. What should I do?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

close the petcock remove the tank and drain the oil. with the petcock closed put some gas in the tank and swish it around and drain that too. you should have a nice clean tank when done


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum spectre, good advice above ^, after cleaning the tank i would open the petcock and remove the DRAIN plug from the carb and allow at least a few cup fulls of " stuff" to come out. your new machine may smoke for a bit, but it will clear up. now......i need to ask....how did this mix up happen ??


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> close the petcock remove the tank and drain the oil. with the petcock closed put some gas in the tank and swish it around and drain that too. you should have a nice clean tank when done


Gas is cheap, and the engine is expensive - So, I would do your process at least a few times. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

drop the carb bowl while your at it, and if it decides to be stubborn to start pull the plug and spin the engine over a few times to remove excess oil, and spray a healthy dose of carb cleaner down the plug hole


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If you have any older gas from the summer use that. It is still a great solvent. Use the fresh stuff to burn.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> close the petcock remove the tank and drain the oil. with the petcock closed put some gas in the tank and swish it around and drain that too. you should have a nice clean tank when done


:smiley-signs009:


----------

